# need gap setting for ignition coil



## rooface (Jun 11, 2009)

ignition coil part # 951-10367
going on MTD Yardman self propelled mower..139 cc OHV
model # 12A-26MBO55
serial # 1E17K3124
can't find gap setting anywhere...thanks


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

.010 will do it.


----------



## rooface (Jun 11, 2009)

okay...thanks a million..couldn't find that answer anywhere! I should have measured it before I took the old one off, but never even thought of it.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

if all else fails when looking for the air gap of coils, a good rule of thumb is the thickness of a business card. If I don't have a setting or even feeler gauges i use one of my cards and it does the trick.


----------

